# Brother Offers Synergy + Firefly All-In-One Production System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Brother DTG Synergy + Firefly All-In-One Production System, a start-to-finish modular unit for volume DTG digital decorating, made its debut at the October 2017 SGIA Expo. Combining an automatic pretreater (Synergy) and conveyor dryer (Firefly), it simplifies and streamlines digital garment printing. 

An easy-to-operate software program using bar code technology links all equipment components to automate the process and provide complete control from a single panel. The connection to the Firefly allows for rapid pretreat evaporation. 

A transport belt from the Synergy system into the Firefly supports continuous operational flow. There also are two sets of independently functioning spray nozzles and an integrated mixing system for the concentrated pretreatment solution. These minimize production and maintenance downtime.

After the user provides the artwork, a bar code is generated and applied to the garment, which is scanned in at the Synergy and loaded on the belt using the projection system and pretreated. The print-ready garment is automatically transferred to Firefly, where the pretreat fluid is dried. It is then scanned at the GTX printer, and the artwork file is loaded. 

The operator loads the garment on the printer and presses the print button. The printed garment is loaded on the Firefly belt for curing, and the bar code is scanned to produce the shipping label (API connections are available).

Lending to quality and efficiency, Synergy adjusts the amount and spray size of the pretreatment area based on profiled garment specifications and artwork size. The software takes a PNG and creates an ARX4 file that the GTX printer can read to size and place the artwork for the job. 

The projection system provides the operator with a visual alignment tool for loading garments. The system is scalable according to production requirements, with rates of up to 140 units per hour achievable with four GTX printers.

To learn more, go to www.BrotherDTG.com/synergy. 

For additional information, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at 1-866-750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

